# Linear Bow Press Drive Train



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

Dang! That is a nice idea right there!Just built 1 myself, but its not as pretty as yours.Does work great tho.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

After the research I did to figure out how everyone was putting their presses together and the number of questions that still get asked, I thought I'd share my solution. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

that is sweet ... I never thought about turing the end of the ACME rod and collaring it ...

I just bought the rod and a couple nuts from the local industrial sales shop ... 

I think for the fingers I am just gonna draw up some and take it to the steel shop where they can be cut out


----------



## Dragon_1900 (May 16, 2009)

Hi

This is an amazing post. The way you've set everything out leaves me no questions as to what goes where and how.

Thank you so much for the info.. and great job.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

When you get it done, let me know how much you want for it. REALLY !!!


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

looks really go so far , when your done lets see some pics a very nice well thought out start.I built one a few months ago and works great but not as nice as yours, I still need to paint mine.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

are you done building this press? if so can you post some pics and dimmension of it. and a list of materials. thanks in advanced.

Bill


----------



## stan4231 (May 20, 2008)

I would like to see pictures also.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

fishcatcher said:


> are you done building this press? if so can you post some pics and dimmension of it. and a list of materials. thanks in advanced.
> 
> Bill


Beat me to it. I built a standard press a while back, but now wish I had taken the linear approach.

Nice!


----------



## NockHead/TX (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the way you can remove the parts.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

A quick update... I haven't finished the press yet. I'm still looking for a minimum weld, off-the-shelf component approach to adjustable fingers. My goal is to share a viable idea that does not involve CNC machinery, a water jet cutter or other exotic tools regular guys don't have access too. I may not pull it off but I'm still working on it. I'll let you all know either way - hopefully soon.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

*fingers*

Heres the route I went. I couldn't get around the CNC and machining part, but They work great and have both adjustable span and offset. They can be removed to add accessories like draw attachments, or flip flopped from one side to the other for righties or lefties.


----------



## sf250r (May 15, 2009)

Hey guys check out this site,they have acme rod and nuts for cheap,they also have the handle you will need to turn the rod.The name of the company is Wholesale Tool Company
http://www.wttool.com/


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

source for hand wheels in Canada...
http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/product10?&NMCLASS=00156&NSBCLASS=09000&NETID=1547160707092510363


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

any updates on your press?


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Anything new on this press?


----------

